# S10975: 2000! facciamo a modino



## Vanda

*Primi.... você já chegou (está chegando) nos 2000,

rapidinho!

**Obrigada por sua contribuição no fórum. 

Tenho certeza de que o fórum Italiano/Espanhol 

está bem  atendido nas suas mãos!*​


----------



## aceituna

Bueno, Vanda se ha adelantado... 

Aunque de momento sólo tienes 1998, me uno a las felicitaciones:

*¡Complimenti!*​ 
​ 
Espero que lo celebres a lo grande, y que sigas siendo la genial forera y moderadora que eres. Siempre es un placer coincidir contigo.

*¡Muchas gracias!*​ 
Baci,
Inés


----------



## irene.acler

*Complimentissimi Silvia!! *
*Continua così *


----------



## CarolMamkny

* ¡Felicitaciones Silvita de mi alma! *
Tengo una pregunta para vos... ¿Cúando nos vamos de rumba a Colombia he?


----------



## Silvia10975

* GRAZIE!!! ***​ _
Sono commossa...
In questo anno di permanenza in WRF ho avuto molte sorprese, ho conosciuto persone splendide e – perché no – migliorato un pochino il mio spagnolo da autodidatta dell'ultimo momento. Continuerò ad impegnarmi perché questo spicchio di mondo diventi sempre più grande!
_ *
Vandinha:* sei stata un vero tesoro, tu, una delle grandi sorprese che WRF mi ha regalato!!! Perdonami se ti scrivo in italiano mas eu ainda não falo o português… Un abbraccio!!!

*Inés: *¡gracias por ser siempre tan amable y presente! Es interesante leer tus aportaciones para mí que estoy aprendiendo (y un alivio para la moderadora ). ¡Un abrazo bien grande para ti también!

*Irene*: cara, cosa dire… sei stata con me da subito di una gentilezza che va al di là della "cortesia". Non dimentico…  Grazie anche per la presenza preziosa e instancabile e l'aiuto che dai a tutti noi! E un grande abbraccio anche per te (dice che sono gratis )

*Carol*: jejeje… eres mi último enlace con tu tierra  gracias por felicitarme, ¡eres un encanto! Pero la próxima vez que viajes a Italia no te olvides de llamar a tu amiga (oye, ¡soy yo!), ¿vale? ¡¡Y otro abrazoooo!!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Silvia, mi unisco ai festeggiamenti per il tuo secondo postiversario. 
Ti faccio i miei complimenti per la pazienza e la cortesia che dispensi senza sosta!
Brava! 

L.


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades, chiquilla! Así que 2.000, ¿eh? ¡Mamá mía! Ya te has puesto el turbo... ¡Cuidadooooooooo, que llega Silviaaaaaaaaa! 

Es un placer enorme compartir los foros las risas contigo. 

Un beso enorme,

Gévy


----------



## krolaina

_"migliorato un pochino" _il tuo spagnolo?? Un pochino???? Ma stai scherzando? No te queda nada por aprender!! (non so dire 'sto in italiano...sigh!) 

Da grande voglio essere come tu!!!

Enhorabuena por el fantástico trabajo que realizas en el foro y gracias por transmitirnos a todos ese cariño y amabilidad que tanto se agradece; no funcionaría igual sin ti!. Continua così!

*COMPLIMENTI!!*


----------



## Dudu678

¡Hola!

¡Que no me había dado cuenta yo! Pero claro, no podía dejar escapar la ocasión de felicitarte. Estoy con Carol, de momento la moderadora más simpática de todas (que nadie se ofenda... )

¡Y ya! Que tengo reputación de no extenderme en las felicitaciones y me estoy pasando.


----------



## krolaina

Dudu678 said:


> . Estoy con Carol, de momento la moderadora más simpática de todas (que nadie se ofenda... )


 
Eh,eh! que luego me como yo el marrón!


----------



## Dudu678

Calla, anda, no me hagas hablar más...


----------



## Silvia10975

*Laura: *che carina sei stata  mi diverto a stare in mezzo a tante persone interessanti! È un piacere aiutare ed imparare allo stesso tempo da persone competenti come te. Grazie per il tuo messaggio!!

* Gévy: *¡¡querida!! Eres un encanto, como siempre  y dime, ¿cuándo vamos a empezar las clases de francés? Ya sé que no tienes tiempo... siquiera para una amiguita... Pero imagínate las risas  Bisous chérie!

* Carol:* ¡¡mira que casi me haces llorar!! Mil gracias por tus palabras, no sería un trabajo así de bonito si no estuviesen personas tan amables como tú participando en los foros. Por lo que concierne la frase "non ti rimane nulla da imparare"... ejm (tendría alguna objeción al respecto)... te lo agradezco, peeeeerooooo... (vaya mentirosa eres ) no os olvidéis corregir todos mis mensajes, ¿vale? _ya me imagino mil y mil rayas sobre mis post... pobre de mí... _¡Un beso!
*
Dudu:*  y también  y un poquito  ¡pero gracias! Es siempre un placer coincidir contigo (y ver que has escrito como 50 palabras para felicitarme es impresionante, fíjate, ¡¡¡ya me siento importante!!!). Como he dicho antes, los abrazos no cuestan nada, pues uno bien grande para ti también, desde el corazón verde de Italia


----------



## reys

Silvia: Antes que nada, por favor, confiesa que tu idioma nativo es el español!!!!!!!! Es momento de quitarse las máscaras!! NINGUN autodidacta puede dominar otra lengua de la manera que tú lo haces con ésta!! Confiesa! Nadie se enojará!!! hahahahaha 

No, ya en serio. Doy gracias a WordReference por darme el honor y placer de conocer a gente tan valiosa y ejemplar (sabes por qué lo digo) como tú. En dos palabras: "Sei bravissima!"

GRACIAS por privilegio de otorgarme tu amistad y permitirnos acompañarte durante este recorrido de los 2,000 "kms." y ahora vamos por otros 2.000, no?

Te mando un gran abrazo con la promesa de dártelo personalmente en un futuro cercano.

Incondicionalmente,

reys


----------



## Silvia10975

Reys, querido, soy yo que le doy las gracias a WRF ¡porque me hizo encontrar a una persona tan especial como tú! Gracias por tus palabras (que no, que no, que soy italiana _ya que la sangre colombiana que llevaba en mis venas se ha desvanecido. Ahora que lo pienso, ¿quieres adoptarme? No como mucho, no fumo ni bebo. Así voy a adquirir nacionalidad mexicana _) pero sobre todo gracias por tu amistad, por tu presencia constante y siempre tan amable. Me has enseñado mucho y me has ayudado dándome apoyo en un momento difícil. ¡Ya paro que no quiero llorar!

Un abrazo inmenso para ti, ¡¡incluyendo a toda tu familia!!
Silvia


----------



## CarolMamkny

s10975 said:


> Reys, querido, soy yo que le doy las gracias a WRF ¡porque me hizo encontrar a una persona tan especial como tú! Gracias por tus palabras (que no, que no, que soy italiana _ya que la sangre colombiana que llevaba en mis venas se ha desvanecido. Ahora que lo pienso, ¿quieres adoptarme? No como mucho, no fumo ni bebo. Así voy a adquirir nacionalidad mexicana _)


 
No! Que pena con todos ustedes. A nombre de la Republica de Colombia les informo que ya hemos iniciado los tramites necesarios para adoptar legalmente a Silvita. Es mas se trata de un intercambio cultural ya que dentro de poco creo que Italia me adoptará a mi (creo que te voy a llamar más pronto de lo que crees ).

P.S. No importa que no fumes ni bebas... lo importante es que sepas bailar ( y si no, te enseñamos!!)

Un abrazo.


----------



## Silvia10975

¡Jajajaaaa lo que quieras cariño! Salsa, merengue, bachata, reggaeton, un poco de rumba... ¿Es suficiente? Ahora que lo pienso, creo que un poco de sangre latinoamericana me queda 
El intercambio me parece interesante... ¡ya me contarás!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Grazie mille Silvia (di tutto..).


----------



## betulina

Complimenti, Silvia, e grazie davvero di tutto!

Hace un tiempo que no coincidimos, pero no puedo dejar de felicitarte y de darte la gracias por toda la ayuda que prestas, eres un sol!!

Saludos a la Italia verde y un abrazo muy fuerte!


----------



## housecameron

Congratulazioni Silvia  
Sempre molto attenta e gentile. Grazie!


----------



## Silvia10975

Caro *Paul*: grazie a te, è sempre un piacere condividere il "duro lavoro" con tutti voi!! Un abbraccio.

*Betulina*: cielo, tienes razón, hace mucho que no coincidimos, ¡qué lastima! ¿Dónde estás? Ven a visitarme en it-es, te invito un cafecito con unas galletitas de chocolate... Un beso!!

*Marihousecameron*: sei un tesoro, ti ringrazio! Sono sempre ben contenta di leggere i tuoi interventi _(vaya alivio para la Mod )_ anche perché ho sempre tanto da imparare! Un abbraccio!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!
Aunque quizás sería mejor decir ... ¡qué cumplas muchos más! pues la presencia de gente tan agradable nos llena a todos de ... inmensos conocimientos lingüisticos.

En mi tierra se dice "Dime con quien andas y te diré quien eres" ... yo te felicito pues nosotros andamos contigo y ... tu eres una chica enorme.

Espero algún día, quizás de mayor !!!! llegar a este número mágico.

¡Felicidades desde la parte más linda de España!


----------



## hosec

Uuufff... ¡Qué tarde me he enterado de la existencia de este "felicitacionario"!

¿De qué manera podría dejar aquí constancia de mis más sinceras felicitaciones -por los ya más de 2.000 y por ser como eres, cara-? ¿Diciendo lo mucho que me has ayudado y me ayudas a mantener medianamente vivo mi pobre italiano? ¿Agradeciéndote que de vez en cuando te acuerdes de mí y me escribas? ¿Volviendo a mostrar mi asombro por tu dominio del español y por tu saber hacer?

Sei veramente in gamba, bravissima, y todo lo que digamos aquí se quedará siempre corto para expresar el cariño que en estos foros se te tiene.

Mil besos. Mil abrazos. Dudo que haya muchos foreros más a los que se les aprecie tanto cariño como a ti.


----------



## Silvia10975

*José*: ¡eres un amigo! Gracias por tus palabras, sigo esperando el próximo chiste (nunca me olvidaré aquello de las olivas y sandías ). ¡Me alegra compartir este trocito de mi vida con gente tan amable! ¡¡Un abrazo!!

*Hosec*: te lo juro que me emocionaste, te lo digo de verdad... ¡¡Soy yo quien tiene que darte las gracias!! Siempre me has ayudado con tu conocimiento del idioma y tu amistad es importante para mí. Y encantada de escribirte (no solo para ayudarte a mantener vivo tu italiano ), eres una persona especial. Gracias, de todo corazón. ¡Un beso!


----------

